
Example IEEE Academic Paper in Markdown Using Pandoc-Academic-publication - clmcleod
http://claymcleod.github.io/papers/smart-objects/so.html
======
clmcleod
Link to the library - [https://github.com/claymcleod/pandoc-academic-
publication](https://github.com/claymcleod/pandoc-academic-publication)

I'm really hoping some of the academic community will enjoy this + submit pull
requests with different styles from other academic submissions. Please let me
know what you guys think!

~~~
jmount
Looks nice, nice to see a good example.

Additional wishes:

Can you pass through Tex style formulas? Also is it possible to footnote
listings (add comments that go at the bottom or side of listing, sort of like
"page 37" of the following [https://manning-
content.s3.amazonaws.com/download/4/f689ed2-...](https://manning-
content.s3.amazonaws.com/download/4/f689ed2-97d6-4941-947e-163061fa3964/PDSwR_CH03.pdf)
).

